# GeCHI.it

## codadilupo

é nuovamente down.

qualcuno ne sa qualcosa ?

Coda

----------

## ElDios

sì non si riesce a collegarvisicitimipirivisifizibidi......  :Laughing: 

appena qualcuno fa qualche passo verso la conoscenza lo comunichi..   :Sad: 

----------

## Peach

hey! avrei dovuto aprire io questo post!

vabé, siete più veloci di me, cosa posso farci?  :Razz: 

Si il server è down, è crashato stamane e al riavvio nn è ripartito (errore di lilo)

Ora sta (Parantido) cercando di ri-tirarlo su.

Le stime sono di tornare up&running nel primo pomeriggio.

----------

## codadilupo

 *Peach wrote:*   

> hey! avrei dovuto aprire io questo post!
> 
> vabé, siete più veloci di me, cosa posso farci? 
> 
> Si il server è down, è crashato stamane e al riavvio nn è ripartito (errore di lilo)
> ...

 

ecco, voi usate lilo e questi sono i risultati  :Wink: 

Coda

----------

## luna80

 *codadilupo wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ecco, voi usate lilo e questi sono i risultati 
> 
> Coda

 

quotissimo!!!

----------

## .:deadhead:.

Ma quel che c'è ora è anche peggio del semplice sito down... REDHAT   :Crying or Very sad:   :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## Ic3M4n

si, infatti... cos'è quel coso?

----------

## GuN_jAcK

 *codadilupo wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ecco, voi usate lilo e questi sono i risultati 
> 
> Coda

 

Lilo è un classico io non mi ci schioderò tanto facilmente  :Razz: 

scusate un po per l'OT  :Razz: 

----------

## Ic3M4n

non è un OT... è una guerra di religione   :Twisted Evil:   :Wink: 

un po' tipo "Grub nell'alto dei cieli.... "

----------

## Sephirot

lilo?   :Shocked: 

----------

## federico

 *GuN_jAcK wrote:*   

>  *codadilupo wrote:*   
> 
> ecco, voi usate lilo e questi sono i risultati 
> 
> Coda 
> ...

 

Assieme al kernel 2.2?  :Smile: 

I classici vanno dimenticati con velocita'  :Smile: 

----------

## federico

 *.:deadhead:. wrote:*   

> Ma quel che c'è ora è anche peggio del semplice sito down... REDHAT   

 

Certo che è una bella pubblicità il sito dei ghechi su una macchina redhat  :Smile:  Un po' come i siti a proposito di linux su server iis  :Smile: 

Fede

----------

## .:deadhead:.

eddai non esageriamo  :Very Happy:  In fondo è tutto frutto della generosità di parantido...

----------

## Luca89

 *.:deadhead:. wrote:*   

> Cmq ora RH non c'è più 

 

Meno male va  :Laughing: 

----------

## xchris

coraggio...

non diamo a lilo colpe che non ha  :Laughing: 

----------

## thewally

A me non va'   :Crying or Very sad: 

Però... cos' è questo?

----------

## Peach

 *thewally wrote:*   

> Però... cos' è questo?

 

la versione beta del sito dei gechi...  :Cool: 

----------

## gutter

Lilo è un ottimo software e credo che non abbia colpe alla fine il problema sarà trovato altrove  :Wink: 

----------

## oRDeX

io ultimamente volevo passare a grub..ma più che altro perchè ho visto che lilo gira solo su x86   :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## Apetrini

Ragazzi io sarò anche un po' lento ma non ho capito perche sul server gechi gira RedHat ?

Domanda semplice: perche no gentoo?

P.s. anche io uso lilo e mi sono sempre trovato bene, grub non l'ho mai installato...sarà perche lilo non mi ha mai dato problemi.

----------

## Peach

 *Apetrini wrote:*   

> Ragazzi io sarò anche un po' lento ma non ho capito perche sul server gechi gira RedHat ?
> 
> Domanda semplice: perche no gentoo?

 

purtoppo nn abbiamo deciso noi la distro da usare.

Chi ci fornisce l'hosting usa redhat enterprise.

----------

## lavish

 *Apetrini wrote:*   

> Ragazzi io sarò anche un po' lento ma non ho capito perche sul server gechi gira RedHat ?
> 
> Domanda semplice: perche no gentoo?

 

Da quanto ne so il server non è di proprietà dei gechi, ma sono ospitati... correggetemi se sbaglio

----------

## earcar

 *lavish wrote:*   

> Da quanto ne so il server non è di proprietà dei gechi, ma sono ospitati... correggetemi se sbaglio

 

Non sbagli...

Comunque abbiamo messo up dev.gechi.it e stiamo lavorando sodo per renderlo pieno di contenuti e di servizi interessanti  :Very Happy: 

Ciauz

**earcar  :Wink: 

----------

